# What is the lowest BMI you’ve ever had?



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

16.7 for me, but I’m only 14 so I’ve never technically been classed as underweight. Current BMI is 17.6 but has to increase to 19.4 in anorexia recovery.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

As adult? I cant remember but my size was small when I used to work out (for hours several times a week). I started to get weins on my arm mucsles and that kinda freaked my out a bit. I also got iron deficiancy at the time due to a strict diet


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

17.3 a couple of years ago. No anorexia since my body fat was at a healthy level without any unusual relationship with food, besides being bored with eating and food, sometimes forgetting to eat since I was busy doing something. I'm currently at 18.2.

What's weird is that my eating habits remained the same for years but my weight fluctuates. I eat one, sometimes two meals a day. If it's one meal, I'll often but not always, graze healthy snacks like fruit, veggies and nuts which likely adds up to a meal. Breakfast can smother itself in a torturous death. I hate eating in the morning likely the product of being forced to eat breakfast by my parents. It's likely the cause of my dislike for milk too since I like other dairy products.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

Around 18 as a teenager. That was when I used to sit at home in front of the computer all day and only eat what my parents fed me (mostly rice with veggies and meat), plus the occasional bag of chips. I had no muscle mass. Currently, it's around 20. The gained weight is from 1. eating takeout, and 2. being a bit more physically active on average, although I don't work out.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

It was 19, when I was in my early teens, and I ate pretty much whatever I wanted.
Although, I remember stuff like mcdonald's was merely an occasional treat, and not typical family dinner, and I ate at home most of the time, but I did drink Coke until my teeth rotted haha. Ah to have the metabolism of a teenager again.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> It was 19, when I was in my early teens, and I ate pretty much whatever I wanted.
> Although, I remember stuff like mcdonald's was merely an occasional treat, and not typical family dinner, and I ate at home most of the time, but I did drink Coke until my teeth rotted haha. Ah to have the metabolism of a teenager again.


I just read that teens have some special ensymes in their spit that prevent their teeth from rotting so fast  I did my self also drink a LOT of coca cola at highschool hehe. I think it was because dopamine


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know. I've purposely avoided getting it done. I'm fat. If I obsess about it, I'll drive myself crazy. It is all I can do to walk 2.5 miles a day, take my vitamins, and eat 2-3 servings of fruits and vegetables each day.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I’ve always been lanky - I think I’m currently at 18.1? ( 5’5 and 107-111 lbs ) 

My lowest was the first 3 months of pregnancy with my daughter-16.5 ? ( I dropped to 99 lbs ) haha but I did gain 35lbs during that pregnancy 

I’ve always wish to be around 115-120lbs and was only able to achieve it while pregnant. I hope you recover from anorexia bc honestly I feel like I would look much healthier if I gained 5-10lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

26


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

The lowest BMI I've ever had was ~17% which was very unpleasant for me since I'm supposed to be taller than I am. I think being on the cusp of being medically overweight which is ~25% BMI is good, when accounting for muscle instead of fat, which is what a BMI calculation assumes when it's calculating someone's BMI. The calculation assumes you're fat instead of being muscular, which is a wrong assumption for a lot of people.


----------



## Behnam Agahi (Oct 27, 2020)

Currently having my lowest, 20.4
I'm 5'9 and 138 lbs. I guess it's normal, I've been like this for my life.


----------



## Katie Koopa (Jun 25, 2014)

My bmi was briefly around 16 when I was 22. That year was a doozy for me, my mental health was pretty bad and I was restricting calories.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

around 16


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

When I was a teen I went through a period when it was around 16. I did have an eating disorder.

I think my bmi is ideal around 21 or 22--but could be more depending on amount of muscle.

I am fat right now which sucks, but then again I was never happy with my body anyway b/c I probably had some kind of body image disorder. I do need to work on my body right now though--losing weight. But I am not interested in losing it in an unhealthy way.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

16.5 because of drug problems.
I'm just over 22 now. Getting a bit flabbier than I would prefer, hope I can get back to the gym soon.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

20.8 last year at age 27/28.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

when I was 23 I was just below 25 for one summer, I was pretty strong, and I rode my bicycle for around 90 km one day (the year before I almost did the double of that, I could never ever do that now), but I didn't feel it was good enough then. I would think it was now, I was able and strong and looked ok. I didn't think so then though, and it was a bit like if I wasn't ever good enough, then why bother? At my biggest I was around 33 I think, now it is just below 30. I think I would like to be ideally 24-25 and strong.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Don't remember my BMIs as a kid but as an adult, in the 17s.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

As an adult I was 172 and size small in cloths. I don't know what my bmi was, I can't remember how many kilo I was eighter.


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

A few years ago I lost 30 kg of weight because of an undiagnosed condition, and at the lowest I was around 16 BMI.

Ive been on a project to do weightlifting and jogging 5 times a week while eating better, and now I am at 25,4 BMI with more muscle than before.


----------

